# Carvan graveyard - April 2014



## Zedstar (Apr 18, 2014)

No history on this one, was out driving and saw this so just popped in.


----------



## callytx (Apr 20, 2014)

Awesome find, I love the 6th picture!


----------



## chazman (Apr 20, 2014)

well done. resembles your average site in gt yarmouth


----------



## night crawler (Apr 21, 2014)

Get it right they are Mobile Homes. Looks like an old holiday park


----------



## chrishill (Jul 17, 2014)

150 quid mon to fri.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 20, 2014)

is alright is that


----------



## borntobemild (Jul 20, 2014)

Excellent pics. Thanks


----------



## Potter (Jul 30, 2014)

Excellent. They seem in pretty good condition.


----------



## brickworx (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice find....quite eerie.


----------



## old git (Aug 1, 2014)

Reminds me of one we had once for a SUN £9.50 Holiday


----------



## Tizzme (Aug 1, 2014)

night crawler said:


> Get it right they are Mobile Homes. Looks like an old holiday park



Sorry bud,but they are STATIC CARAVANS


----------



## antonymes (Aug 3, 2014)

Love it! Great shots/find mate.


----------

